
Freakonomics » An Alternative to Democracy? - modernise
http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/10/31/an-alternative-to-democracy/
======
gbeeson
Interesting read with some good links. I must confess that I read this
headline initially as Freakonomics as An Alternative to Democracy. I clicked
through to see what that would have been about. Could have been good times.

------
modernise
Oh yeah, I thought of it the other day.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4539954>

------
modernise
Sure beats the atavistic system -

